# The Amazonic - AMA 1 Virtual Instruments from the Amazon Forest



## Antonio Teoli (Jul 3, 2020)

Hello dear friends,

I would like to present my first virtual instrument library, recorded straight into the Amazon forest, The Amazonic AMA I.

We recorded more than 100 instruments created by the Brazilian natives and we will be releasing it on Kontakt very soon 

Also, we came up with a unique experience where 30% goes back to the community who lives at the Amazon jungle, animals in danger and people in need AND... You receive a thank you video recorded exclusively for you, from the ones you helped. How cool is that?

We are in Pre Order at this moment with a special price and if you're interested in know more, please access our website below 

Thank you and happy 4th July to all my American friends!

www.theamazonic.com

- Antonio Teoli


----------



## Maiestic9 (Jul 5, 2020)

Beautiful library , beautiful cause.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jul 5, 2020)

Lovely! Thank you for the free pack! Very useful! Best of Luck on the new libraries.


----------



## JEPA (Jul 6, 2020)

Congratulations on your new product! Wishing lot of success!

Best,
Jorge


----------



## Antonio Teoli (Jul 6, 2020)

Thank you for the support everyone. It means a lot


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 9, 2020)

Is this product all loops or playable single shot instruments in Kontakt?


----------



## Antonio Teoli (Jul 9, 2020)

paulmatthew said:


> Is this product all loops or playable single shot instruments in Kontakt?


Thanks for asking.

The producer edition has 800 wave loops recorded by 50+ instruments.
The composer and complete edition, have 100+ instruments recorded and those are all 100% playable on Kontakt


----------



## Si_Withenshaw (Jul 10, 2020)

Any chance of a walk through video?


----------



## Antonio Teoli (Jul 21, 2020)

Si_Withenshaw said:


> Any chance of a walk through video?



We just released a video with me surfing around the Producer Edition (which contains 50+ instruments exported in waves for producers) ^^



We will release a Kontakt video (containing more than 100 instruments) once we move forward with the development of it .

[UPDATE] = Kontakt Edition came out and there's a walkthrough video below


----------



## axb312 (Jul 21, 2020)

Could you please post how many RRs and dynamic layers the instruments in this have?


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Jul 21, 2020)

Antonio Teoli said:


> We will release a Kontakt video (containing more than 100 instruments) once we move forward with the development of it


I watched the walkthrough, fantastic sounds. The only thing I am wondering is when do you expect to release the Kontakt version?

Cheers


----------



## peakles (Jul 23, 2020)

Rasoul Morteza said:


> I watched the walkthrough, fantastic sounds. The only thing I am wondering is when do you expect to release the Kontakt version?
> 
> Cheers



I'm wondering the same thing. I'd also like to know if you already have an idea about the upgrade price... I'm thinking about getting the producer version now, and upgrading in the future.

All the best!


----------



## AZ Mountain Geek (Jan 25, 2021)

Rasoul Morteza said:


> I watched the walkthrough, fantastic sounds. The only thing I am wondering is when do you expect to release the Kontakt version?
> 
> Cheers


I know this is an old thread, but just wanted to say the Kontakt version has been released, and it is amazing. You can watch an hour long walkthrough on YouTube here: 

 

Antonio - you've done an incredible job with this unique deep library!


----------



## Antonio Teoli (Jan 26, 2021)

Rasoul Morteza said:


> I watched the walkthrough, fantastic sounds. The only thing I am wondering is when do you expect to release the Kontakt version?
> 
> Cheers


Hi there Rasoul, we just released the Kontakt version


----------



## Antonio Teoli (Jan 26, 2021)

peakles said:


> I'm wondering the same thing. I'd also like to know if you already have an idea about the upgrade price... I'm thinking about getting the producer version now, and upgrading in the future.
> 
> All the best!


We do offer a upgrade discount. Because we don't have an automated system right not, send us an email and we can provide a coupon for the upgrade


----------



## Antonio Teoli (Jan 26, 2021)

AZ Mountain Geek said:


> I know this is an old thread, but just wanted to say the Kontakt version has been released, and it is amazing. You can watch an hour long walkthrough on YouTube here:
> 
> 
> 
> Antonio - you've done an incredible job with this unique deep library!



Thank you so much my friend, for posting this video here. You support truly means a lot to all of us here at The Amazonic. 

We are simply loving all the cool feedbacks we are getting from people and yours, in special, it truly made our day


----------



## Antonio Teoli (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi everyone 

Last 24 hours to buy this AMA 1 Complete/Composers at the discounted price.

This price basically offers 100+ instruments costing less than 2 dollars each


----------



## Kuusniemi (Jan 28, 2021)

This is a fantastic collection of ethnic instruments! Would love to have more of voices though. Love the idea that you give back to the tribes. That is one probably the biggest reason I chose the complete edition, the 30%.


----------



## Antonio Teoli (Jan 28, 2021)

Kuusniemi said:


> This is a fantastic collection of ethnic instruments! Would love to have more of voices though. Love the idea that you give back to the tribes. That is one probably the biggest reason I chose the complete edition, the 30%.


Thank you man 
I really wanted to record more voices as well but we had some cultural restrictions that wouldn't allow us to do it. 
And about the donations, they will happen next month and everyone who purchased the library will receive a video with the donation being made


----------



## Antonio Teoli (Jan 28, 2021)

axb312 said:


> Could you please post how many RRs and dynamic layers the instruments in this have?


The Complete and Composer edition contains an average of 6 - 10 RR, with some instruments going beyond 10 and few going a little bit under


----------



## Akcel (Jan 28, 2021)

Sounds great but why do none of the woodwinds have no long notes? Isn't that curious?


----------



## Antonio Teoli (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi there Akcel, thanks for the question 
There was actually a bug on our website regarding the information of the woodwinds and we just fixed.


----------



## Akcel (Jan 29, 2021)

Antonio Teoli said:


> Hi there Akcel, thanks for the question
> There was actually a bug on our website regarding the information of the woodwinds and we just fixed.


Hello Antonio,

Thank you for your answer, it seemed curious to me because I wrote this message before watching the demonstration video where we hear the "LN".

Thanks again !


----------



## Antonio Teoli (Jan 30, 2021)

Hah absolutely but thanks to you, I fixed that information on the website ^^
Really appreciate that man


----------



## Antonio Teoli (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi everyone.

I am happy to announce that we rolled out a major patch that improves the playability of almost all of our woodwinds and plucked strings. 

To get it, just redownload the library through Pulse downloader and replace the old one.

I hope you enjoy it


----------



## chillbot (Feb 6, 2021)

Antonio Teoli said:


> The producer edition has 800 wave loops recorded by 50+ instruments.
> The composer and complete edition, have 100+ instruments recorded and those are all 100% playable on Kontakt


Hi Antonio, what I can't figure out is if the composer/complete edition also contain the 800 loops from the producer edition. There is no mention of it on your site. I would like to have both the 100 instruments AND the loops as well.


----------



## Antonio Teoli (Feb 6, 2021)

chillbot said:


> Hi Antonio, what I can't figure out is if the composer/complete edition also contain the 800 loops from the producer edition. There is no mention of it on your site. I would like to have both the 100 instruments AND the loops as well.


Good morning man, sorry about the confusion 

The Producer Edition is available only as wave files, not implemented on Kontakt and it contains single hits and loops.

The Complete and Composer Edition are both available in Kontakt with the difference between them being exactly the loops availability. The Complete edition contains single hits, fx, fills, chords, long and short notes and loops while the Composer Edition contains everything except for the Loops

Attached there is an image to show the differences between them. I hope it helps clarify the differences between them ^^

Let me know


----------



## chillbot (Feb 6, 2021)

Antonio Teoli said:


> Good morning man, sorry about the confusion
> 
> The Producer Edition is available only as wave files, not implemented on Kontakt and it contains single hits and loops.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response!

I just wanted to make sure then that the (kontakt) loops in complete are the same as the (wave) loops in producer, so that I am not missing anything by buying complete.

Additionally, is there any bundle or discount where if I buy the complete version I could add the (wave) loops from producer version so that I had them in both formats?


----------



## Antonio Teoli (Feb 6, 2021)

chillbot said:


> Thanks for the response!
> 
> I just wanted to make sure then that the (kontakt) loops in complete are the same as the (wave) loops in producer, so that I am not missing anything by buying complete.
> 
> Additionally, is there any bundle or discount where if I buy the complete version I could add the (wave) loops from producer version so that I had them in both formats?


Yes, absolutely!
Just sent me an email to [email protected] so I can send you a special coupon for it ^^


----------



## chillbot (Feb 6, 2021)

These are all great. Very impressed.

I had two minor complaints but then one of my complaints turned out to be one of your best features!

Minor complaint #1: I've spent a lot of time studying world music and like to think I have a good grasp on a lot of world instruments, at least better than most. But I have to admit scrolling through there are a bunch of instruments I've never heard of before. As an example:






I was going to ask you about this but then I stumbled into the magnificent PDF...






This is so great.... pictures of every instrument with a brief description. Almost worth the price of the library just for the extensive PDF, a great read.

Minor complaint #2: Your wave files (loops), while not acid-ized (which is ok), do not have any tempos in the file names or anywhere? Useable, but not super useful. I probably would have skipped the producer edition wave files had I known. Unless I am missing the tempos somewhere?


----------



## Antonio Teoli (Feb 6, 2021)

chillbot said:


> These are all great. Very impressed.
> 
> I had two minor complaints but then one of my complaints turned out to be one of your best features!
> 
> ...


Thank you very much feedback ^^

I’m actually updating the producer edition package next week to include the tempos in the files. That’s a super valid feedback 

This booklet will also be updated with more information as well for a deeper knowledge of it.

Thanks a lot man


----------



## chillbot (Feb 6, 2021)

Antonio Teoli said:


> I’m actually updating the producer edition package next week to include the tempos in the files.


Awesome, and I see that a couple of your instruments do have tempos in the file names:






Which is perfect. But the percussion loops do not. And I can figure out the tempos, not a problem... it's just difficult when auditioning or looking for the right loop when they do not have tempos...

Again file under minor complaint.


----------



## Antonio Teoli (Feb 6, 2021)

chillbot said:


> Awesome, and I see that a couple of your instruments do have tempos in the file names:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, some of them do have time...
I will make sure to update the whole base as fast as I can


----------



## rrochaneto (Feb 8, 2021)

Akcel said:


> Sounds great but why do none of the woodwinds have no long notes? Isn't that curious?


Hello Akcel. we release an update on the library last week with a separating long and short notes of several woodwinds. Not all of them have both but what was before trigged by velocity range is now separated. 
Hope you like that development better. You should look for the 1.1 woodwinds. 
We also kept the original nki so any composition aready made won't stop working.

Please keep giving us feedback.

Kind Regards,
Rock
Kontakt Developer 
The Amazonic


----------



## Antonio Teoli (Feb 11, 2021)

chillbot said:


> These are all great. Very impressed.
> 
> I had two minor complaints but then one of my complaints turned out to be one of your best features!
> 
> ...


Hi there my friend.

I am happy to inform that we have updated the Producer Edition and it now contains tempo information in all of the Loop Samples.

You can redownload it from Pulse Downloader. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Antonio Teoli (Feb 15, 2021)

I don’t know if you guys saw it, but Daniel James did a pretty cool review on AMA 1 Complete Edition


----------



## Antonio Teoli (Feb 24, 2021)

Hi everyone, 

Just passing to say that we created a fresh digital booklet with lots of informations about AMA 1 instruments, some story behind, technical informations and more.

The best of all... It is free 

You can either download it on our home page on *www.theamazonic.com* or download the pdf directly through this link: *


https://380eddfa-adce-4ce0-8c11-3ad0492aaaa4.filesusr.com/ugd/5ad03d_186040846b3e4b8e9a26dd2b6b15d2fe.pdf?index=true


*
Keep in mind that this is a huge PDF so I recommend you to "Save as" 

Hope you enjoy this.

Cheers


----------



## pondinthestream (Feb 24, 2021)

I dont know how I missed all of this. Great project and I will start going through the videos today


----------



## Antonio Teoli (May 14, 2021)

Hi everyone, its been a while since I posted here.

I would like to share with you our latest donation made thanks for those who supported the project 

This time, we managed to help the 700 families that are of the Witoto tribe by providing food for weeks to come for them. The food is delivered by boat after 6 days of sailing 

You can watch in the link below.

Thank you again for the support with The Amazonic!


----------



## holywilly (Jun 18, 2021)

Thank you for the summer sale discount, just purchased this beautiful and unique library, can’t wait to see what I’ll come up with!!!!


----------



## Antonio Teoli (Jun 19, 2021)

holywilly said:


> Thank you for the summer sale discount, just purchased this beautiful and unique library, can’t wait to see what I’ll come up with!!!!


Thank for the support man


----------



## Antonio Teoli (Jun 19, 2021)

Hi everyone,

We are running a very special Summer sale for everyone with 30% off all of our libraries.

Just use the coupon code SUMERSALE30 during the checkout and enjoy


----------



## blaggins (Jul 1, 2021)

I don't know if this is the best place to ask this question, but with the Complete Edition (so Kontakt), is there a way to tell what tempo the loops are in?


----------



## holywilly (Jul 1, 2021)

tpoots said:


> I don't know if this is the best place to ask this question, but with the Complete Edition (so Kontakt), is there a way to tell what tempo the loops are in?


It says in the digital booklet, and it’s tempo sync to your DAW.


----------



## blaggins (Jul 1, 2021)

holywilly said:


> It says in the digital booklet, and it’s tempo sync to your DAW.


Aha! Ok thanks, I wasn't putting 2 and 2 together. "Loops information" in the booklet has the tempos by key trigger. 

I think I was also thrown off between the yellow and orange colors for the two groups on the kontakt keyboard. Orange = Loops. Yellow = Fills (which are sometimes quite complex and almost riffs of their own, but not tempo sync'd).


----------



## ptram (Jul 3, 2021)

One of the most interesting ethnographic projects ever seen, and done from the inside! I got the Complete version (thank you for the summer discount!), because the loops are an incredible way to study some original and uncommon rhythms.

Also fantastic is the opportunity to purchase the real instruments from your boutique!

Paolo

(…now that I had decided to avoid purchasing anything from Amazon…)


----------



## Antonio Teoli (Jul 3, 2021)

Thank you so much Paolo! Your post just made my day here


----------



## ptram (Jul 3, 2021)

@Antonio Teoli , while downloading and exploring the (beautiful) manual, may I ask you if one can reassign dynamic control to CC1, instead of CC7? This is what I use for all the other libraries, while using CC7 for the general volume of the channel.

Paolo


----------



## IFM (Jul 3, 2021)

How have I missed this?!?


----------



## Technostica (Sep 12, 2021)

The Complete version is currently $129 at Plugin Boutique.


----------



## Antonio Teoli (Oct 27, 2021)

Hi everyone.
Just passing to say hi and to share this with you


----------



## Evans (Oct 28, 2021)

Antonio Teoli said:


> Hi everyone.
> Just passing to say hi and to share this with you


This looks great. What's the "limited time" here?


----------



## Antonio Teoli (Oct 28, 2021)

For 72 hours only


----------



## Evans (Oct 28, 2021)

Didn't need the time. Bought after hearing the Daniel James video.


----------



## Antonio Teoli (Oct 28, 2021)

Evans said:


> Didn't need the time. Bought after hearing the Daniel James video.


Hahaha thank you Daniel James 😅


----------



## Antonio Teoli (Oct 28, 2021)

And you, Evans, for the support 🙏🏻


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 6, 2021)

Picked it up thanks for the efforts! Very nice!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 7, 2021)

Oh man, what a treat! Thank you for making this library and for the discount!

Are there any more of these library projects coming from you in the future?


----------



## Antonio Teoli (Nov 7, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Oh man, what a treat! Thank you for making this library and for the discount!
> 
> Are there any more of these library projects coming from you in the future?


Yes 
Next year there will be a whole new wave of sounds like these from the Amazon and from other natives around the world as well!


----------



## Antonio Teoli (Nov 7, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> Picked it up thanks for the efforts! Very nice!


Thank you for the support Rudianos 🙏🏻


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 7, 2021)

Antonio Teoli said:


> Yes
> Next year there will be a whole new wave of sounds like these from the Amazon and from other natives around the world as well!


Great! Looking forward to it!


----------



## TEMAS (Nov 8, 2021)

Hey there. I just purchased this and then noticed it says on the website "Full Retail Version Kontakt 6 (or later) Required." I'm still on Kontakt 5 and wasn't planning to update to 6 at the moment. It does seem to be working in Kontakt 6 player, but I wanted to check if I am missing anything or if there is any benefit for upgraded to the full version of Kontakt 6. Thanks


----------



## Technostica (Nov 8, 2021)

TEMAS said:


> Hey there. I just purchased this and then noticed it says on the website "Full Retail Version Kontakt 6 (or later) Required." I'm still on Kontakt 5 and wasn't planning to update to 6 at the moment. It does seem to be working in Kontakt 6 player, but I wanted to check if I am missing anything or if there is any benefit for upgraded to the full version of Kontakt 6. Thanks


It will only work in demo mode for ~30 minutes in Player if it requires Full.


----------



## TEMAS (Nov 8, 2021)

Technostica said:


> It will only work in demo mode for ~30 minutes in Player if it requires Full.


Damn. Another £89 stollen by NI. No other company would get away with that terrible low res GUI; just goes to show the hold they have over us.


----------



## Tralen (Nov 8, 2021)

I'm amazed I didn't know about this, being amazonic myself.

I will add this to my collection as soon as I'm able. Congratulations on your work.


----------



## Angus (Nov 10, 2021)

Antonio Teoli said:


> Yes
> Next year there will be a whole new wave of sounds like these from the Amazon and from other natives around the world as well!


Hi Antonio, thanks for putting this together and honouring the musicians who contributed in such a reasonable way!


----------

